# Anybody own a Mayfield dog?



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Found some pups that I am interested in and they have a lot of Mayfield in them according to the breeder. I am still learning to read peds so Opinions on these dogs is much appreciated! 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [374875] :: DAVIS' EL PRESIDENTE AKA (RUDOLPH)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [374707] :: DAVIS' FIRSTLADY


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

rudolph looks like he's all heinzl and mayfield w/ mason hog stuff as an out, and the 1stlady looks to be crenshaw jeep stuff, St Benedicts, and norrod .. with a deeper look you see more jeep than anything with strong catalyst in redboy with outs in carver and norrod.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes he did say Jeep/carver as well. Hmmmmm......


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Eh, went and saw them. Not quite what I want. 

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes .. Yes it is. That being said when you find what your looking for... jump. 

Don't put off today, what ya won't do tomorrow~ (Firehazard version)

......................................................................

can you describe what the minds eye see's as far as what kind of dog you want that you were looking at a breeding of those two? 

each strain and each breeder have something they favor or tend to keep strong in their stock as well as each enthusiast or competitor.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, nothing wrong with the dogs  there were two puppies left and we were interested in a male. The breeder did not mention that the male was the runt, I guess I should have asked first!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh and believe me, when the right one comes along, I will be jumping!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Coach, You may already know, but there's an ADBA show in New Jersey Sept 15th. That's only a short 7 hour drive (Hahaha) from New England to see some really good dogs and talk to people about their dogs.

Tri-State APBTC (NJ)
Saturday, September 15, 2012
Location: Salem County Fairgrounds

The Tri-State APBTC will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Salem County Fairgrounds in Woodstown, NJ. For further show information contact Frank 201-951-0138 or Michelle 646-316-1376 or email [email protected]

*CONFORMATION JUDGES: TO BE ANNOUNCED

*Due to unforeseen circumstances, judges are subject to change


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep!! I am in Connecticut so it's not too far! Definitely planning on being there! So excited


----------

